# ICD-10 as part of CPC exams



## MnTwins29 (Sep 7, 2010)

Is there any word when ICD-10 may become part of the CPC exams, if it has not already been incorporated?  I was going to sit for the exam this fall or early winter, but now with the requirement to sit for another test for ICD-10, I am considering just waiting until ICD-10 is part of the first CPC exam - that way one exam would cover it all instead of two!


----------



## susiekay (Oct 20, 2010)

The ICD-10 is still in rough draft.  The book itself won't be ready until 2013.  

Sue


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 21, 2010)

I would imagine that the CPC and other exams will not have ICD-10 until after its become effective.  A target date for it to be included in the exams might be January 1, 2014, as Ithe exams are updated annually I believe.  Just my thoughts.


----------

